# Anything in Arkansas?



## Skackal (Aug 4, 2006)

Thunder, you know of any groups in Arkansas?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Skackal said:


> Thunder, you know of any groups in Arkansas?


No, you'll be lucky be even find a therapist that knows cbt here. I live in Glenwood, it might be different around the larger cities.


----------

